# Looking for Apt for 1 Month .. Feb



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

_Hi Everyone 

I am coming to Phuket soon & need an Apt to rent for 1 month 
Now i have booked a Hotel for the 1st couple of days 

Will need the Apt from 6th February 
Large Studio or 1 B/R 
Modern clean & fully furnished
Location > Kata / Karon or close to here .. {not in Patong }
Would prefer something in a Resort if possible 

Price > Around 20.000 Baht for the month with NO deposit 
_
Pls let me know if you have something .. pics would be apprecaited


----------



## KhwaamLap (Feb 29, 2008)

desres said:


> _Hi Everyone _
> 
> _I am coming to Phuket soon & need an Apt to rent for 1 month _
> _Now i have booked a Hotel for the 1st couple of days _
> ...


 
I don't now Phuket, but this link may help: Classified ads apartments-to-rent Phuket


----------



## desres (Oct 31, 2009)

Thks Khwaamlap ... much appreciated


----------

